# Mac and Cheese



## dumasbro2 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have smoked Jeff's Mac and Cheese from his newsletter recipe and it has become a family favorite. Is it possible to make the mac and cheese the night before and smoke it the next day? I want to smoke it at work for dinner but I really don't want to prepare everything at the shop.


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well , I'm no Mac n cheese expert , but I can't see why not....make it ahead refrigerate overnight and the next day in the smoker you're heating it up and adding smoke at the same time.....might just have to plan on a few extra minutes to go from refrigerator cold to cooking


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes you can make it ahead. But depending on your recipe you may need add some milk to make it creamy. If it is a recipe that contains eggs there is nothing extra needed as it will set up firm anyway...JJ


----------



## superdave (Dec 18, 2013)

The pasta will continue to absorb liquid overnight in the frig.  Make ahead Mac & Cheese needs to be on the soupy side to have the consistency you want the next day at the table.


----------

